# The Lost Boys Gaming Club - Southport UK



## BeefyBalls (Jul 10, 2009)

The Lost Boys wargaming club is a small but very friendly and sociable Ainsdale based club who meet every Tuesday from 1800-2200.

We primarily play warhammer 40k and warhammer fantasy but also hold regular campaigns and tournaments for specialist games such as Bloodbowl, Necromunda and Battlefleet gothic (amongst others).

We have a good selection of well painted terrain and can field upwards of 5 boards so theres no waiting for games.
We welcome people of all experience levels and are more than happy to help you learn the rules and have several veteran members who can help design and tweak army lists

Minimum age is 14 years old (although all the current members are in our 20's, and 30's)

Club fee's are £4.00 for over 18's £2.50 for under 18's

However the first visit is totally free and you are guaranteed a game.

If you fancy coming down, PM me or use contact us page on the forum.

http://thelostboysgamingclub.webeden.co.uk


----------

